# April's bug shows - who's gunna be there?



## Ian (Mar 11, 2006)

So, who is planning on going to either the York, or kettering, (or even both) bug shows?

Those who have never been before...it is well worth the visit. Even if you are not planning on buying anything, its great to go a chat to the breeders, and make some new contacts


----------



## Peloquin (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to both.

If you see some idiot with a scorpion and a "Land Rover" badge tattooed in his head come over and say "Hi".


----------



## ellroy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to the York one....should be really good. I know lots of the big dealers will be there

Alan


----------



## infinity (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, i'll be there if anyone can find a train ticket cheaper than £70 from london (to York)! - can't be arsed to drive there...


----------



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll be going to Kettering hopefully, its a 200mile round trip but if i get some cheap gongys or something it'll be worth it.

I'd love to go to York, but i work saturdays plus its 400 mile round trip so it'll cost me £50 in petrol and train tickets are £90. So i'll stick with kettering this time.

Whens the BTS show? Many inverts there other than T's?


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 12, 2006)

infinity, i know what u mean about eccesive train fares!, its not like its a quick train journey either ! :evil:


----------



## infinity (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah exactly... it's a 2 hour trip from london- and since i live an hour in the other direction FROM london... 6 hour round trip! but these things are rare, 2/3 a year at most- i'd like to go - anyone car-pooling up there from london?!


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like to try make a trip to york. But I am having troules finding transport  . Hopefully I can make it but gonna be tight 2 weeks (4 day revision course, york hopefully, 4-5 days doing a course so I can teach swimming then arctic monkeys on the 14th.

Boy, I need a holiday lol.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Mar 13, 2006)

Okay, well, if would be good to put some faces to some names  

p.s - woot cam, seeing the monkeys on the 21st ^_^


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome! Should make a post about who's gonna see them. no doubt a lot of folk will see them at t-in-the-park but I aint going so i better enjoy this while it lasts.

If anyone knows of travel cheaper than £106 return for this show (aberdeen to york) I would be happy to know.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 25, 2006)

One week to go till kettering! Who is actually going there?

I'll be going with me girlfriend and a good friend of mine who keeps mantids. Should be good.

Anyone know which suppliers will be there? Anyone have pics of the kettering shows from before?

I can't wait!


----------



## Ian (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh, it will be the usual going.

I don't have any pics, altho, will take me cam along, and maybe write up an article on it for others to read that have not been before.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 26, 2006)

Who is the usual? i've never been before


----------

